# Hello everyone



## Merete (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all,

My name is Merete, I am from Denmark (Scandinavia)  

I have had horses all my life, my family bred Arabians when I was young. Now I´m 47 and living with my husband, my 15 year old son, 4 horses and three dogs on a farm in Jylland. We have at pt three Irish Cobs/Gypsy Vanners (two geldings and a stallion) and one spotted miniature stallion. Due to illness, I can´t ride anymore, so I spend my time with the horses teaching them tricks, which is great fun. I am an author, I write poetry, short-stories and books about animals. I am currently working on a book about horses. My "horse-wish" for the near future is a Cremello 

I also spend a lot of time on my other hobby: homepages! My horsepage is at http://www.horseandponyworld.com


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Merete!  
That's awesome; I'm sure your horses & dogs are adorable. 
Have fun posting!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

p.s. i had to remove the link to your page for now as links to outside websites/advertising websites isnt allowed. you may add the link to your signature though if you link directly back to this forum from your site. you scratch our back, we'll scratch yours


----------



## Merete (Apr 10, 2008)

jazzyrider said:


> hiya
> welcome to the forum
> 
> p.s. i had to remove the link to your page for now as links to outside websites/advertising websites isnt allowed. you may add the link to your signature though if you link directly back to this forum from your site. you scratch our back, we'll scratch yours


Okay, sorry, my mistake.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey! Welcome to the HF! Have fun!


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------

